# MV Leucomelas vivarium (exo terra large vivarium)



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello everybody,

There is our first vivarium:
Exo Terra 90*45*45
8 Leucomelas lives in there. Really love them 
Please feel free ask questions if you want to know something


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice viv Orlex.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

that last picture is just stunning, got a 'summer morning light breaking through' kinda feel to it


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Thx Mike 
Meefloaf - this picture won competition and its in Reptilia Osset calendar  . 
Thx


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ah, i miss Ossett, love that little town


----------



## Skink (Nov 28, 2011)

Love this mate, congrats!

I've got a similar size viv 70x40x40 that i'm currently building for a group of leucs so this is a great inspiration!

Don't suppose you have any pics of the build process?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Will have everything mate  but now out from computer. Will post photos for you tomorrow! And big thank yo!


----------



## Skink (Nov 28, 2011)

Orlex said:


> Will have everything mate  but now out from computer. Will post photos for you tomorrow! And big thank yo!


Looking forward to them. Thanks a lot!

How about a list of the plants used?

The more i look at this viv, the more i realise this is exactly the look i will be going for in mine. Love all the wood placement and how you've created different levels with it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks great, nice work!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You are really talented at landscaping- and yes, I know, I've said that before! :lol2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great!

I love the planting.

would you mind if we shared one of the images on our wall?

very nice indeed

John


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you guys  that is really nice to hear  .


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea really nice, one of the best UK vivs i've seen. superb contrasting colours etc

Love the pic with the leuc on his little lookout point lol


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I love the planting.
> 
> ...


John, thanks and have go, just show me link please  .



Cornish-J said:


> Yea really nice, one of the best UK vivs i've seen. superb contrasting colours etc
> 
> Love the pic with the leuc on his little lookout point lol


This made may day even better, thank you very much for that.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Orlex said:


> image
> 
> 
> imageimage


Stop it! Your viv is too beautiful, my friend- it makes me look at all of mine and think 'not good enough'!:lol2:


----------



## Skink (Nov 28, 2011)

Got to agree with Ron. This viv is stunning! If mine looks anywhere near this good, I'll be dead chuffed. Good work mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

What is the name of the red plant in the middle? What lighting are you using? Where did you buy the plants? Thanks


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

One of the best looking i've seen in the UK.
well done with this. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

How on Earth do you clean that thing? :gasp: Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

eoj89 said:


> How on Earth do you clean that thing? :gasp: Absolutely breathtaking.


He dont, the woodlice and springtails do the cleaning : victory:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Heart4Darts said:


> One of the best looking i've seen in the UK.
> well done with this. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


That feedback is melody for my heart, thanks a lot!!!  :no1:



eoj89 said:


> How on Earth do you clean that thing? :gasp: Absolutely breathtaking.


Everything natural, nothing to clean, just glass ))) . 



deadsea60 said:


> What is the name of the red plant in the middle? What lighting are you using? Where did you buy the plants? Thanks


Probably its most often question    , I buy plants from people who sell them  . Like Ronald (get them in Doncaster show - prices was amazing) than get some from another show, than from tetraworld ebay and other member send me cutings, but they in anoher viv, I have one more  . Name of plant : fitonia. 
Lightim Arcadia Pro lighting, tube - tropical t5 for fish tanks. And UVB 5% Dome. 



Skink said:


> Got to agree with Ron. This viv is stunning! If mine looks anywhere near this good, I'll be dead chuffed. Good work mate!
> 
> Thank you very much, really nice to hear that  Its mine and my wife )) :notworthy:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ron Magpie said:


> Stop it! Your viv is too beautiful, my friend- it makes me look at all of mine and think 'not good enough'!:lol2:


I believe yours looks awesome as well mate )) 



Heart4Darts said:


> He dont, the woodlice and springtails do the cleaning : victory:


Have only few of woodlice  surprised how frogs not ate springtails ,as put just twice and its still there, maybe of leave litter >


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No. *You* are an artist.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

you don't ever come down to London do you?
I got a big tank i want doing, i know how i want it to look, but i know for the life of me, i'd never be able to do it. i can supply tea/coffee and loads of biscuits while you build :lol2:
this is what i want.....
Me personally pick this as the best tank i've ever seen, STUNNING!!!

Revolutions 36x18x24 Exo Terra Update - Dendroboard


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

IF I will go to London I can say to you  but its small chances, not really like London, its to complicated after my small village    . 

Its matured tank photos, moss already growing, lot of levels )) I believe you can do it mate )) .


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Orlex I saw a for sale ad from you awhile back and noticed you also live in Huddersfield, So do I : victory:

So if your tank goes missing you will know who has it :whistling2: Kidding..

Love this, the choice of plants are Awesome!


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Xa )) Hi mate :') .
Sad you not keep dart frogs )) do you planing to do have some?

Thanks everybody for such a lot likes.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Orlex said:


> Everything natural, nothing to clean, just glass ))) .


I think I might faint. How is that possible? :blush:


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

eoj89 said:


> I think I might faint. How is that possible? :blush:


Thats why you seed the tank with woodlice and spring tails, their basically the clean up crew, its a small piece of eco system, frogs make mess (poo) in their enclosure, plants feed on this and the woodlice and springs will clean this up, and they also get eaten by the dartfrogs as a treat if they get caught.
its basically like the wildlife, lions catch deer's, eat what they want, then the hyena's scavenge the left over's and then the vultures come in at the end and eat everything thats left. its a cycle which happens within the tank if you have enough woodlice and springs to keep it going.
and then all you need to do is simply clean your glass when it needs a clean.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Heart4Darts said:


> Thats why you seed the tank with woodlice and spring tails, their basically the clean up crew, its a small piece of eco system, frogs make mess (poo) in their enclosure, plants feed on this and the woodlice and springs will clean this up, and they also get eaten by the dartfrogs as a treat if they get caught.
> its basically like the wildlife, lions catch deer's, eat what they want, then the hyena's scavenge the left over's and then the vultures come in at the end and eat everything thats left. its a cycle which happens within the tank if you have enough woodlice and springs to keep it going.
> and then all you need to do is simply clean your glass when it needs a clean.


Oh my God :flrt:

Been reading up on these all day and every few seconds, I just kinda .. :mf_dribble: a bit


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

eoj89 said:


> Oh my God :flrt:
> 
> Been reading up on these all day and every few seconds, I just kinda .. :mf_dribble: a bit


I dont get why your so surprised?
its the same in most hobbies with reptiles and also fish, their is normally a clean up crew which cleans the mess before getting eaten.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Heart4Darts said:


> I dont get why your so surprised?
> its the same in most hobbies with reptiles and also fish, their is normally a clean up crew which cleans the mess before getting eaten.


I knew this was the case with the fish and such, but didn't think it would be with reps and phibs - this is why I'm so surprised. None of the rep set ups I've seen don't harbor their own eco-systems, they're just the simple set ups with newspaper substrates for larger snakes and the rest of the essentials.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Orlex said:


> Xa )) Hi mate :') .
> Sad you not keep dart frogs )) do you planing to do have some?
> 
> Thanks everybody for such a lot likes.


I know :blush: I do plan on getting some in the future yes, I would like either D. auratus 'El Cope' or P. terribilis 'Mint'. Until then i can just enjoy everybody's on the forum :2thumb:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys  how you doing?
Do any body have ideas what is that lather between legs and body???


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe its the skin just about to be shed


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Doesn't look like skin to me- has it been stressed at all? It could be trying to release the toxins it doesn't actually have!


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I heard version about shedding skin twice already. So could be, or just out from water pool.
Ron, dont tink they can get stressed, as they are living room stars  use to music, movies, and us  .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Orlex said:


> I heard version about shedding skin twice already. So could be, or just out from water pool.
> Ron, dont tink they can get stressed, as they are living room stars  use to music, movies, and us  .


What music do they like? :lol2:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Mainly listed only Lithuania radio ) calling : ,,Lietus'' translation : ,,Rain''  thanks for asking mate )) .


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Orlex said:


> Mainly listed only Lithuania radio ) calling : ,,Lietus'' translation : ,,Rain''  thanks for asking mate )) .


I think your musics irritating your frog mantas! Heuh Heuh Heuh!


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Liam Yule said:


> I think your musics irritating your frog mantas! Heuh Heuh Heuh!


only thing its irritating them is your language liam , lol  :lol2:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys 

Few more pics:



P.S. More will follow, as I am on holiday  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

How to edit posts on here? 
As I see only one pic, I want add another one, but its not allow me to do it :/


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Few new photos:









And bonus photo:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks good Mantas.
Is that the Darkest Hour sitting to the right ?


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Looks good Mantas.
> Is that the Darkest Hour sitting to the right ?
> 
> 
> Mike



Thank you  yes, fantastic, but hope will look even more good when open  . Thanks for your plants mate  .


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`m sure it`ll look great, it has a lovely colour to it.


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I can see its started to opening, fingers crossed she will like our lighting and etc.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> Few new photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mantas mate what are them shoot like plants in pic 1 and 2??


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Mate, I will find out ant let you know, I have them for ages and dont know, sadly.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> Mate, I will find out ant let you know, I have them for ages and dont know, sadly.


thanks mate


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe some form of pep guys? 

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Maybe some form of pep guys?
> 
> Stu


 good shout matey ill get looking


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like it will be kind of peperomia  contact Nick, he have some for sale now , or for free not sure mate .


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

its a very cool plant looking at it. my pothos i have in my leuc quarantine has grown alsmost like tiny trees, looks epic long shoots and a ladder of leaves


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> its a very cool plant looking at it. my pothos i have in my leuc quarantine has grown alsmost like tiny trees, looks epic long shoots and a ladder of leaves


Come on pic or it didn't happen 



Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

shall grab some later, been meaning to grab some of my big leuc viv


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> shall grab some later, been meaning to grab some of my big leuc viv


excuses excuses :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are noted for getting 'leggy' in viv conditions, and usually get chucked as a result- credit to Mantas that he has let them grow 'naturally', and so has created that result.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Funny you say this Ron as I also find fittona leggy, is it more to do with the lights? Gust making an assumption as if a plant if left in dark or light restricted placed they grow up searching for light 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i've nearly killed my second fittonia lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i've nearly killed my second fittonia lol


Mine all die- or get leggy and die. One day, I'll crack it!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Mine all die- or get leggy and die. One day, I'll crack it!


apparently they are easy to grow, mine just peg it after a day or two, go all limp an that


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> apparently they are easy to grow, mine just peg it after a day or two, go all limp an that


Yep, too wet, too dry, too much or not enough light- anyhoo, they usually peg it for me.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Few more photos


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi!!

Quick question for you; What is this lovely plant on the left here in this picture? The one towards the back, not the two in focus at the front. Lighter green, long stems and a flat leaf at the top










Also! What lighting do you use on your tank?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Quick question for you; What is this lovely plant on the left here in this picture? The one towards the back, not the two in focus at the front. Lighter green, long stems and a flat leaf at the top
> 
> ...


That's 'mind you own business': Mind-your-own-business/RHS Gardening
Another plant that has either done very well for me, or just pegged it for no apparent reason.
http://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?pid=348


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's 'mind you own business': Mind-your-own-business/RHS Gardening
> Another plant that has either done very well for me, or just pegged it for no apparent reason.
> http://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?pid=348


Ooo! Thanks Ron! That's going on the want list for the tank! I actually saw a little link to it the other day. I wonder if it is the same as this cool little plant that grows in an alley near me. I will try and take a picture this weekend / take a look at it properly and see if it's the same stuff


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Ooo! Thanks Ron! That's going on the want list for the tank! I actually saw a little link to it the other day. I wonder if it is the same as this cool little plant that grows in an alley near me. I will try and take a picture this weekend / take a look at it properly and see if it's the same stuff


It's quite often available in florists and garden centres- comes in plain green, golden and variegated forms.


----------



## markg6 (Apr 11, 2014)

amazing looking viv!! One day, I will create my own masterpiece!


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

markg6 said:


> amazing looking viv!! One day, I will create my own masterpiece!


Thank you  looking forward to see it  .


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Orlex said:


> Thank you  looking forward to see it  .


Can I ask what lighting you're using? Also, where in Yorkshire are you? We're in Ossett, saw you mention reptilia in an earlier post!


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Can I ask what lighting you're using? Also, where in Yorkshire are you? We're in Ossett, saw you mention reptilia in an earlier post!


Lights from Aquarium Lighting | Metal Halide | T5 Fluorescent Bulbs | Aquarium Filter Media | Activated Carbon | T5 Electronic Ballasts from iQuatics , I got T5 Tropical and plants love them. 

Yeah,visited Reptilia today )) .


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Few new photos for you guys








After increasing humidity, they likes to climb on glass:

Show us your belly









King of Bromeliad from Mike







Bromeliad name : darkest hour.


----------



## Lennymonaghan (Jun 17, 2013)

That us absolutely stunning. Makes me want to get into dart frogs


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Lennymonaghan said:


> That us absolutely stunning. Makes me want to get into dart frogs


When you start, you cannot stop  . Thank you very much.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Good news! Today at last, after 7 months I heard how Leucomelas calling sounds, as I didn`t checked in Internet, wanted to be surprised  . Superb  . At least one male in group , but I read its be dominant male in group, so any other can be quit ?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It depends on the viv size and how many hiding places there are for competing males to feel safe.
There is a good chance though that you may only ever hear the one male call.

Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Waterfall not working anymore, substrate not taking water down, some maintenance planed . Need to take out soil around and put gravel,do you think will work ok?


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Substrate arround waterfall was removed and natural 10mm gravel added :





Full tank photo


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking good Mantas.


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Looking good Mantas.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thank you Mike for visiting Topic  glad you like it


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

New picture for you guys :


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Bromeliad not so red anymore, so will add Arcadia Jungle Dawn and will see how its goes guys  .


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

please do, I expect that the 13w will be best for your set up.

looking forward to seeing the results

John





Orlex said:


> Bromeliad not so red anymore, so will add Arcadia Jungle Dawn and will see how its goes guys  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Arcadiajohn said:


> please do, I expect that the 13w will be best for your set up.
> 
> looking forward to seeing the results
> 
> John


John, do Jungle Dawn can touch exo terra mesh, or not? As I read somewhere it can touch some surfaces  .


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

the lamp keeps a few mm between the chips and a mesh and it is best to keep this distance as good airflow increases the life span of the lamp.

john




Orlex said:


> John, do Jungle Dawn can touch exo terra mesh, or not? As I read somewhere it can touch some surfaces  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Arcadiajohn said:


> the lamp keeps a few mm between the chips and a mesh and it is best to keep this distance as good airflow increases the life span of the lamp.
> 
> john


Thx John, unfortunately none shops have them at all :O just seen one person selling them at Doncaster, surprised why. People say they struggling to order them, do its so low stock?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

its total rubbish,

they are available to ALL shops over night via their wholesalers.

They are available in most online shops right now.

Any shop that is struggling needs to speak to me

I'm sure that they just don't bother reading our and our wholesalers news letters.

John,




Orlex said:


> Thx John, unfortunately none shops have them at all :O just seen one person selling them at Doncaster, surprised why. People say they struggling to order them, do its so low stock?


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I believe you John, but it sad , as I have 4 pet shops in my town, and none stock them. Will try to chase one shop,they said can order to me for Wednesday  hopefully.


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

WOW...:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

looks stunning...well done:no1:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Got it! From Reptilia Osset  . Pictures will follow, its so bright, amazing.
John, do its true, its only 1 year life spawn? Thx

Demon thx for feedback, pleasure to read it  .


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

LEDs are limited buy external factors, I.e too much voltage being provided in an aim to get extra light, we under run it so no issue there

Heat is an LEDs worst enemy! Make sure that there is air flow round the unit.

In terms of guarantee, yes one year as per law but in reality you should get 3-5 out of it!!! If not longer

So no, not true

John




Orlex said:


> Got it! From Reptilia Osset  . Pictures will follow, its so bright, amazing.
> John, do its true, its only 1 year life spawn? Thx
> 
> Demon thx for feedback, pleasure to read it  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok thank you mate  . Lamps are star  cannot believe its so bright... 
Did you planing to do any longer ones in future?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Anything is possible, but not quite yet

John




Orlex said:


> Ok thank you mate  . Lamps are star  cannot believe its so bright...
> Did you planing to do any longer ones in future?


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello, lets see how this lamp really works.

Bromeliad in beginning was extremely red

Than color gonna in few weeks
First day with Jungle dawn

Two weeks after

New photo will follow today


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

One month after starting using JD


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys and girls 
Few new photos:



:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

